# Pingwiny giną

## dziadu

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/1656153,12,item.html

Może należy sobie postawić pytanie, co my robimy dla ratowania, nie tylko pingwinów ale też środowiska naturalnego. Czy całonocne kompilacje programów to nie jest bezsensowne zużycie energii, w końcu każdy kW zwieksza zapotrzebowanie na energie elektryczną, co za tym idzie zwieksza moc elektrowni i większe zużycie surowców. Czy problem w ogóle istnieje, czy warto sobie nim zawracać głowę i co możemy zrobić My aby temu przeciwdziałać. Ostatnio przeczytałem gdzieś wielce prawdziwe słowa: "Musimy pamiętać, że Ziemię nie odzieczyliśmy po naszych dziadkach, ale pożyczyliśmy od naszych wnuków".

Pozdrawiam,

dziadu

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

nie ma dowodów na to, że globalne ocieplenie jest spowodowane działalnością człowieka.

proszę o niecytowanie tak idiotycznych źródeł jak onet i "zielone" organizacje jako naukowych faktów.

http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/ice_ages.html

http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html

http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2004/05mar_arctic.htm

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn8398

a może wolisz, żeby pingwinom było zajebiście, a nasza gospodarka stanęła z powodu konieczności zużywania coraz więcej energii na ogrzewanie? pingwiny lepiej, niech się dostosują, po to jest ewolucja.

moderatorów proszę o zamknięcie tematu, bo szykuje się flame war.Last edited by mbar on Tue Dec 11, 2007 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

 *mbar wrote:*   

> nie ma dowodów na to, że globalne ocieplenie jest spowodowane działalnością człowieka.
> 
> 

 

kłóciłbym się o to, szczerze powiedziawszy. 

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moderatorów proszę o zamknięcie tematu, bo szykuje się flame war.

 

IMHO moze zostac temat.  chyba ze naprawde cos zlego z niego wyniknie. albo chyba ze inni moderatorzy mają cos przeciwko?

----------

## Pryka

globalne ocieplenie wywołane jest w większość przez wzrost CO2 w atmosferze ciekawe kto go tyle naprodukował ?? Przecież to oczywiste że to wina człowieka...

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moderatorów proszę o zamknięcie tematu, bo szykuje się flame war.

 

Nie filozuj - świetny temat

A prawda jest taka, ze wraz ocieplaniem się klimatu - to większość zaczyna używać ubuntu :

że to niby jest droga i prawda i wolność.

Pytanie - ilu z nich nawrócimy na prawidłową drogę...

A humbaki jak śpiewają to normalnie słychać

"Zainstaluj gentoooooo", kup sobie "to nic ie kosztuje"

No naprawdę tak słychać...

Trzeba posłuchać dokładnie, bo te duże ryby mają rację !!!

----------

## mbar

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> globalne ocieplenie wywołane jest w większość przez wzrost CO2 w atmosferze ciekawe kto go tyle naprodukował ?? Przecież to oczywiste że to wina człowieka...

 

właśnie nie jest i nie ośmieszaj się takimi wypowiedziami http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html

----------

## Pryka

ja ci mogę dać kilka artykułów na temat tego, że jest to wina człowieka więc wiesz równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć tobie żebyś się nie ośmieszał

----------

## mbar

poproszę.

----------

## manwe_

Wszystkim pieprzącym jaki to człowiek zły i niedobry bo produkuje dużo CO2, proponuję oglądnięcie http://video.google.pl/videoplay?docid=-6772058898203776825 . Zużywamy zasoby naturalne planety [ropa, węgiel], zanieczyszczamy [wodę], ale jeżeli chodzi o zmiany klimatyczne, mamy gówno do gadania.

----------

## Pryka

http://www.atmosphere.mpg.de/enid/Start/Czego_mo_emy_si__spodziewa__w_przysz_o_ci__2lt.html

http://globalwarming.sdsu.edu/

http://www.koshland-science-museum.org/exhibitgcc/carbon01.jsp

Sporo tego jest tak samo sporo jest na temat, że to nie wina człowieka, jako że nie jestem specjalistą od tego Ty przypuszczam też nie kończę sprzeczekę. 

Opieramy się na faktach różnych artykułów często sprzecznych nie ma co polemizować i tak nie dojdziemy ładu.

----------

## mbar

no z faktami nie da się polemizować:

http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image277.gif

żyjemy w okresie chłodnym i o niskiej zawartości CO2 w atmosferze.

----------

## mbar

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   globalne ocieplenie wywołane jest w większość przez wzrost CO2 w atmosferze ciekawe kto go tyle naprodukował ?? Przecież to oczywiste że to wina człowieka... 
> 
> właśnie nie jest i nie ośmieszaj się takimi wypowiedziami http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html

 

tu troszkę napisałem niejasno, już tłumaczę:

moje "właśnie nie jest" odnosi się do fragmentu "globalne ocieplenie wywołane jest w większość przez wzrost CO2 w atmosferze", a nie do tego, że CO2 jest produktem działalności człowieka. Jednak obecne poziomy CO2 mają bardzo znikomy wpływ na "ocieplanie" klimatu. Większy wpływ ma np. metan produkowany przez pierdzące krowy  :Wink:  A za parę tysięcy lat skończy się obecny interglacjał i wtedy dopiero będziemy mieli problem. Jeszcze pomarzycie o "greenhouse effect"  :Smile: 

----------

## largo3

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A humbaki jak śpiewają to normalnie słychać
> 
> "Zainstaluj gentoooooo", kup sobie "to nic ie kosztuje"
> ...

 

Humbaki to nie ryby a ssaki.   :Razz: 

----------

## cinek810

mbar: w pełni się zgadzam, z faktami nie ma co dyskutować.

Globalne ocieplenie z punktu widzenia swojej definicji wynika z działalności człowieka. Rozsądnie jest jednak zapytać: Czy globalne ocieplenie, tak jak my je teraz rozumiemy rzeczywiście może mieć duże znaczenie dla losów Ziemi. 

Otóż.. raczej nie, a wahania temperatur na Ziemi w jej historii były duże. Do podstawy nauczania geografii należy uczenie o okresach glacjalnych i interglacjalnych, z analizy tych zmian wynika, że szykuje nam się kolejne zlodowacenie a nie wielkie ocieplenie. I wtedy będzie nam potrzeba dużo energii, żeby przeżyć. 

Sprawa CO_2 i produkcji ciepła przez ludzi, jest wątpliwa. Trzeba pamiętać, że to nie są rzeczy udowodnione, to są naukowe hipotezy, które coś wyjaśniają czegoś nie.. Nie można popadać w skrajność przyjmowania z pewnością takiej hipotezy, to samo dotyczny np. teori ewolucji, która ma pewne podstawowe problemy, nie zgadza się z obserwacjami, ale wyjaśnia wiele innych faktów..

Arfrever: Ortografia. Ewolucja nie ma podstawowych problemów i zgadza się z obserwacjami.

----------

## mbar

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Trzeba pamiętać, że to nie są rzeczy udowodnione, to są naukowe hipotezy, które coś wyjaśniają czegoś nie.

 

Właśnie!

----------

## mirekm

Mbar

To może wyjaśnij wszystkim po co w takim razie jest "Porozumienie z Kyoto" w celu redukcji produkowanego CO2?

----------

## pancurski

Prawda jest taka, że mimo Nobla otrzymanego przez Gore'a oraz międzyrządowy panel do spraw zwiazanych z klimatem, to nauka, podkreślam nauka, a nie eko-terrości nie jest w stanie dokładnie określić, jak gazy cieplarniane wpływają na ziemski klimat.

Porozumienie z Kyoto jest przykładem, że gdy nauka nie daje sobie rady z pewnymi sprawami, ich miejsce zajmują politycy, którzy chcą poprawiać rzeczywistość.

Póki co nie udało się zaobserwować, by dzięki temu protokołowi spadła emisja szkodliwych gazów.

----------

## dziadu

Zacząłem temat to czas najwyższy się wypowiedzieć. Wcześniej czasu nie miałem.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> nie ma dowodów na to, że globalne ocieplenie jest spowodowane działalnością człowieka.
> 
> proszę o niecytowanie tak idiotycznych źródeł jak onet i "zielone" organizacje jako naukowych faktów.

 

To, że źródło pochodzi z Onet nie świadczy, że problem nie istnieje. Dodatkowo, artykuł traktuje o pingwinach, a te k wiadomo są przesympatyczne (mimo, że żadnego nie znam osobiście), i dodatkowo patronują naszemu ulubionemu systemowi.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/ice_ages.html
> 
> http://mysite.verizon.net/mhieb/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html
> 
> http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2004/05mar_arctic.htm
> ...

 

Będę miał czas to poczytam.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> a może wolisz, żeby pingwinom było zajebiście, a nasza gospodarka stanęła z powodu konieczności zużywania coraz więcej energii na ogrzewanie? pingwiny lepiej, niech się dostosują, po to jest ewolucja.

 

A twoje ego zaczyna Ci uszami wychodzić. Pamiętaj, że to co matka natura stworzyła tysiące lat temu może jednego dnia zniszczyć. To, że akurat dominujemy na Ziemi jeszcze nie świadczy, że jesteśmy panami własnego życia i przyszłości.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> moderatorów proszę o zamknięcie tematu, bo szykuje się flame war.

 

Czemu odbierasz mi prawo wygłoszenia własnej opinii i dyskusji o problemie który dosięga nas wszystkich (być może poza Tobą) jak i naszych potomków.

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Zużywamy zasoby naturalne planety [ropa, węgiel], zanieczyszczamy [wodę], ale jeżeli chodzi o zmiany klimatyczne, mamy gówno do gadania.

 

Tu się zgodzę ale częściowo. Główny wpływ na zmiany klimatyczne wywierają Cykle Milankovica, i tu akurat nic z tym zrobić nie możemy, nie powstrzymamy zarówno precesji osi ziemskiej ani okresowych zmian jej orbity. Dodatkowo, jeśli porównanym okresy w jakich następowały okresowe zmiany klimatyczne Ziemi, jak zlodowacenia i ocieplenia to ładnie się nam te cykle pokryją. Więc sprawa jest raczej jasna. Ale to jest natura i jej nie powstrzymamy. Ale dlaczego dokładamy swoje pięć groszy do tego?

Nie sprowadzajmy problemów klimatycznych tylko do globalnego ocieplenia i wpływu CO_2 na takowe. A co z ekspansją przemysłu na tereny zielone? Wycinanie lasów na potrzeby urbanizacji, niszczenie naturalnych siedlisk zwierząt.

Chociażby wycinanie lasów dorzecza Amazonki - konsekwencje dla lokalnego ekosystemu są fatalne mimo, że na pierwszy rzut oka tego nie widać. Co więcej, są badania naukowe i hipotezy mówiące o wpływie na klimat w wielu miejscach na Ziemi.

Topnienie lodowców arktycznych. Są one naturalnym rezerwuarem wody pitnej, traconym bezpośrednio. Poza tym, siedliskiem dla wielu gatunków zwierząt którym przestrzeń życiowa stale się kurczy.

Zanieczyszczenie wielu rzek odpadami przemysłowymi prowadzące do niszczenia wielu ekosystemów rzecznych, są również zagrożeniem dla samych ludzi.

Są to tylko niektóre przykłady, ale pamiętać należy, że są to skutki.

Może czas zająć się przyczynami tego stanu rzeczy. Ograniczyć zużycie paliw kopalnych, produkcji materiałów sztucznych i o długim czasie degradacji, przestawić się na stosowanie odnawialnych źródeł energii - złośliwi powiedzą, że one też wpływają na niekorzyść środowiska, ale z wielu opcji lepiej wybrać tą o najmniejszej jednak szkodliwości. I właśnie takie było moje pytanie: co robimy aby temu zapobiec? Bo jeśli będziemy biernie do tego podchodzić, to już za niedługo naszym wnukom będziemy pingwiny pokazywać tylko na zdjęciach albo w logo Linuksa.

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, widziałem już prototyp silnika na powietrze. Klocek 30x30x6cm ważący ok 13 kg był w stanie napędzić samochód osobowy, ew. gokart napędzany takim silnikiem był w stanie holować porządny wóz terenowy.

Tylko myślicie, że te wszystkie koncerny paliwowe dopuszczą taki silnik do seryjnej produkcji ?  :Razz: 

----------

## cinek810

Yatmai: Nie dopuszczą. 

mirekm: Czy to, że ludzie podpiszą jakiś dokument znaczy, że chodzi im o to co w nim napisali- szczególnie gdy są to politycy? Hipotezy na temat tego o co poszczególnym podpisującym chodziło mogą być różne. Może np. ktoś chciał powstrzymać u innych rozwój gospodarczy, a jakby odmówić to okrzyknie się go niszczycielem środowiska?

dziadu: Myśle, że odpowiedz na stawiany problem jest dużo trudniejsza, zapytajmy czy człowiek jest naturalny? Skoro w naturalnym procesie ewolucji powstał człowiek, w sposób jak najbardziej naturalny rozwijał się jego mózg i wiedza posiadana przez gatunek, skoro doszyliśmy do tego, że możemy rozpalać ogniska i z tego mieć ciepło. To czy to, że ludzie chcą palić w różnych celach coraz więcej ognisk nie jest naturalną konsekwencją? Dinozaury wymarły bez interwencji człowieka- w jak najbardziej naturalnym procesie. Może tak samo dzieje się ciągle... 

Trzeba na prawde rozważnie odpowiadać na te pytania i nie popadać ani w bezczynność, ani eko-oszołomstwo.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Yatmai: Nie dopuszczą. 

 

Jest szansa, że nie będą mieli innego wyjścia. Ja tu widzę dwa istotne powody. Jeden to taki jak z Rosją i przenosinami na otwarty sytem - niezależność, czy to od ropy czy od "jedynego słusznego oprogramowania". Drugim jest ciągły, do tego coraz szybciej rosnący wzrost zapotrzebowania, a co za tym idzie coraz większe wydobycie, które w rezultacie doprowadzi do "ostatniej kropli" (chociaż na to pewnie jeszcze przyjdzie poczekać).

Co do pierwszego powodu to przykładem może być Szwecja, która do 201X (lub 202X) roku chce w całości jeździć na alkoholu (nie mylić z "po" alkoholu ;)

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> mirekm: Czy to, że ludzie podpiszą jakiś dokument znaczy, że chodzi im o to co w nim napisali- szczególnie gdy są to politycy?

 

Tego porozumienia (jeżeli go nie pomyliłem z jakimś innym) nie podpisały Stany, które są największym producentem CO2.

Jeszcze inna sprawa, że są już silniki hybrydowe, są też inne rozwiązania. Nie tak powszechne, szczególnie u nas, ale coś się w tym kierunku zaczyna zmieniać. Niedawno w Dużym Formacie (ztcp) był tekst, a w nim mnóstwo przykładów, nowych źródeł energi. Żeby wymienić tylko dwa to np. źródła geotermalne i, co mnie dość rozbawiło, podłoga, która produkuje energię kiedy na nią naciskamy (chodzimy).

A jak "matka natura" będzie chciała to i tak nas skarci jakimś gradem wielkości kurzych jajek albo innym trzesieniem ziemi. <-:

----------

## mbar

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Co do pierwszego powodu to przykładem może być Szwecja, która do 201X (lub 202X) roku chce w całości jeździć na alkoholu (nie mylić z "po" alkoholu 
> 
> 

 

Z punktu widzenia środowiska będzie to jeszcze gorzej zanieczyszczać, niż ropa/benzyna.

----------

